# Charity assistance - URGENTLY REQUIRED!!!!



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello all,

*An issue that has had much discussion on the forum is the crisis in Gaza. *

Well we have the opportunity to help those innocent and in suffering over in Palestine by volunteering our spare time to help package basic school kits and hygiene kits this Friday between 1400 - 1800 that will then be sent to the children of Gaza. The event is to be held at DIFC (Emperor Hall) - See Extract Below.

I think this a massively worthwhile event and would like to band together as many people as possible to go to the event and am looking for the support of all on the forum who can spare the time this Friday afternoon.

*So here is what I propose:*

Meet for lunch at Nandos, DIFC at 1230 (Click for Map) or just tell taxi driver.

1345 - Once everyone is here (eating is optional) then we go en masse to Emperor Hall and get on with the task at hand. 

I know it's short notice but I'd really love it if we can all (young & old) come together on this as no matter about how we feel about the situation this is not a time to take sides. This is an opportunity to help reduce the suffering of the innocent children out there.

Please post your support and if you need a contact number please PM me.




> "Dubai Cares is joining a united front of UAE-based relief and charitable organizations to pledge humanitarian assistance and mobilize the UAE community to help the children of Gaza.
> 
> There are approximately 275,000 students of primary school age in Gaza and Dubai Cares is asking for your help to support them in this time of need.
> 
> ...


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I am up for it, willing to donate a bit of my time to help out those that are in a pretty bad situation.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll be there as well.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Joey Dee are you coming to help us or what


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

How about Ramin


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

and Andycapp


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Me too I will be there, In šāʾ Allāh. However, little late. Around 1.15pm. because the( jumah) friday prayer.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yay mr! we're looking forward to finally meet you!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Me too, but how I will know you all when I will be there.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be there as well!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I am willing to come - representing the "older" contingent!!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds very worthy; I'll be there!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys so far for showing your support. 

From the forum, SMS, PMs and FB we have rallied a force for good but it still could be bigger...

...Please, if you're not doing anything especially important or that could be put off for another day then come and show your support - whilst the adults on both sides fight, the children are suffering - we can do something to help them, it's not much but it's something.

For those of you with kiddies you can bring them along too...

Thank you


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yo I should be able to join you guys on Friday too! might have to chill on that side of town though afterwards cause I ain't coming back to Sharjah


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

Most sincere apologies for my absence on Friday  

Will make it on Saturday and/or one of the weekdays. 
Saturday January 17, 2009: 10:00 a.m.-6:00 p.m.
Weekdays: 4:00 p.m. - 8:00 p.m.


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

I will be there with few kiddies, will sms you while there.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

My God, Mazy. You just keep getting better and better. 
I, sadly, will not be there. I have donated my time etc to the Gaza cause in other ways, so will be there with you in spirit. I am so proud of you guys. Have fun together!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well that was a success, wasn't it? 

i had a great time piling up boxes and moving them around. even if my back is killing me at the moment!!

mel mentioned a lady from dubai cares told her they had around 3500 people volunteering today-... awesome.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

sorry folks....couldn't make it as I am working the regular, ie. rest of the financial, world week.......however, donated some money to help those affected in this horrible event

have a great weekend
Lenochka


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

went on thursday . there were pepole from all walks of the life gethering just for 1reason: help4Gaza . it was great .


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

We had a great turn out for this event from the forum and the place was PACKED! I'd say we boxed a good number of packages between all of us... and some of us went on TV =P


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Good for all of you who turned up. What tv channel was it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Joey Dee are you coming to help us or what


AHHH! Izzy - I had no idea about this! I deff would of went out and supported the cause. Apologies everyone  I really didnt see this thread!

How did it go?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> AHHH! Izzy - I had no idea about this! I deff would of went out and supported the cause. Apologies everyone  I really didnt see this thread!
> 
> How did it go?


This charity event will go on until the 20th. Weekdays from 4 - 8pm. If you have the time after work, please go along and help out. It is for a good cause. It was good to see such a good turnout from the forum - I thoroughly enjoyed the experience and even if us as individuals can only do so much, the combined effort means that a lot got done!

As Tesco's infamous slogan goes, every little helps!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

flossie said:


> Good for all of you who turned up. What tv channel was it?


Think it was a local one? City 7 or something


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Great big thanks to all who turned out and gave some time and effort to support such a good cause. It was amazing to see so many people there ready and willing to help in anyway they could. 

Now we just have to hope and pray that the packages will be able to get into the hands of those truly in need and not get ‘lost’ along the way. 

Oh and a special big thanks to Mr. A who did such a good job of ‘putting up’ with DizzyIzzy, Shigle Peak and myself. I know we can be a bit much


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it, I had to work 

Well done to all of you, it sounds like it was a real success and hopefully will make some difference to those poor children.

I would like to make a donation to the cause but I am pretty sceptical about where my money will actually end up. Can anyone suggest which charity I should donate to?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Oh and a special big thanks to Mr. A who did such a good job of ‘putting up’ with DizzyIzzy, Shigle Peak and myself. I know we can be a bit much


Yes poor Hazezm (sp?) although I don't think he had to put up too much with me, as I was too busy bossing the poor people around us, who dared to get in our way!! Those are the ones who had to put up with ME! HAHA! But it was their fault, for not taping the boxes properly and not piling them up properly and leaving them in the way 

Anyways, hope more people can help in the following days.

JoeyDee, let us know how that goes for you


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> JoeyDee, let us know how that goes for you


Hey Izzy 

How what goes? The Charity thingy? I can't go tonight cause I have to be at the Cinema (Grand Hyatt) to present the special screening of "Slumdog Millionaire". It's ganna be a long night folks +_+

I think I'll most likely go tomorrow.

ps: cease fire my a-s-s, Israel pulled that cause they didn't want to make it obvious on the last day Bush is president...

-Joey


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

any1 up2DIFC this afternoon ?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Guys, for all our efforts, we finally got our 5 mins of fame!!! 

Watch City 7 News tonight at 8pm and 10pm and for all you beautiful & kind people that were at DIFC on Friday, you are on TV !!! PMSL!!!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Finally, I meet the group, and was a good weekend for me I really enjoyed my time with you all.

Crazymazy1980 thank you for your kindness and you are good host and the rest of the group. 

Charity event was great; all people from different cultures and color get together throw their heart and mercy for these kids and work hard back to back. Always Good faith will remove the differences between people. 

In the charity, we were two groups. I had wonderful group (dizzyizzy, shigle peak and caldwema). We work hard, its look easy task but hard. Imagine you bending your back for two hours its killing but worth it. shigle peak and caldwema they are the fastest two in the event. Dizzyizzy was the organizer in the event and she was every place piling the boxes in the proper way and clearing the way for people to move and giving order for people to do the same. Its sign for a leader she can take in action while other think. And I do not know which one shigle peak or caldwema the one who want to (skydiving) the crazy one (just joke) she has sense of humor. And if you had bad day and she around you she will make you laugh. And the lost, the pencil organizer she is easy going and the motivator of the group. And if you put the three together (dizzyizzy, shigle peak and caldwema) watch out (in good way)… I really enjoyed my time with the group member and I had good conversation with some of them at Quarterdecks at night.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

hey everyone, it sounds like you did a fantastic job! Sorry was not there to lend a hand, I really didn't know it was happening  Need to read up on the forum more often me thinks! Will def be down there during the week to do my tiny bit, but thanks CrazyMazy to bringing it to my attention. Hopefully meet you guys on your next night out  You all sound like a fun bunch if not slightly crazy


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Guys, for all our efforts, we finally got our 5 mins of fame!!!
> 
> Watch City 7 News tonight at 8pm and 10pm and for all you beautiful & kind people that were at DIFC on Friday, you are on TV !!! PMSL!!!


******. I missed it.


----------

